# Carmal Farm Waiting Thread



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Figured it was time to start the waiting thread.

Chara, due August 19th, previously had quads and then twins. Looking like twins again.










Zelda, due August 20th, had triplet does on her FF, looking like at least triplets again, she is enormous.










Fiona, due August 24th, triplets the first time also, probably twins this time, although the first time she looked like she was going to have a single, so i may be surprised.










Mink, due September 3rd. Had triplets, then quads. She doesn't look like she has a month to go, kind of worried










And the rear view, much more impressive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats can't wait to see kiddo's


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Still waiting, cleaned all the goat pens, repainted everything, set up the nursery area. I decided not to use whitewash this time b/c it didn't 'stick' very well last time, didn't want to buy paint either so i used what i had............mixed up some old paint with white and now i have pale blue/pale mint green, looks very bright. Few more things to do today and we are all ready.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Zelda is looking close. Something seemed 'off' about her yesterday, she was eating but she wasn't walking around much, and was EXTREMELY affectionate. I have never been able to detect whether they are 'posty' but she looked different than the others. Checked ligs this morning and i can almost get my fingers to meet on her tailhead. Bugging me that i can't remember how close that means she is - this weekend? Of course i have to go out today, so that means it will be today, right? 

Chara, who is supposed to also be due looks nowhere close (and i had this odd thought yesterday 'what if she isn't even pregnant'?) She is so stretched out from previous births that it is hard to tell, her udder never really deflates but i was looking at her pooch and thinking 'hmmmm' I hope that I am wrong and she is pregnant, i've been going along thinking she was and she didn't come back into heat after she was bred so maybe it is just all in my mind.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Zelda had her babies this morning

Last night around 5 pm she was walking strangely and kept twitching/kicking at her belly like she had flies crawling on her (but they weren't)..........kept checking on her and around 3:30 am she was acting like she was having alot of contractions so i moved her to her private suite (i tried to do it earlier and she was upset at being separated from everyone else) This time she was happy to go. I sat with her for awhile until i froze, despite the heat lamp i had in the pen (it was 45 degrees last night! I think it was warmer for my March babies last year) and came in house to warm up, add some layers and get a blanket. Went back out about 5 am and sat with her, waiting, waiting, waiting until 9 am i noticed some goop coming out...........of course i had to take one of the kids to an appointment this morning so i asked my mom if she could do it because i did not want to be gone for two hours. About 10:30 she started to get serious about pushing and out popped the babies, starting at 10:45. First one was tiny and i started to think my idea about quintuplets might be true, then the second one came out and was twice her size, third one was mid-way between the two.

We have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:










Baby #1










Baby #2










Baby #3


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are just adorable!!!!! Congrats on the triplet girls!!! :leap:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How exciting ! I love all your goats, hope all the others have triplet does too!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe so sweet !! Congrats on triplets!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Fiona made me wait until her due date (and beyond) but finally delivered triplets - :kidblue::kidblue::kidred:










Boy #1










Boy #2










Girl #3


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ohh, so sweet!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

And we ended kidding season with a bang. Mink was the last one due (i gave up on Chara, she is not pregnant). Mink has had triplets and quads and was just as big as always so i figured she'd have at least triplets again.

Thursday I was pretty sure it was 'the day' and i kept checking and checking with no progress, finally gave up running back and forth around 1:30 pm and sat in barn with a book while she got up and down, pawed the bedding, nipped at her sides and 'talked' to her babies. At 3:00 she was showing contractions and making some effort toward pushing but still nothing. I was kind of surprised because she normally goes fast which is why i didn't want to go anywhere. She wasn't acting like she was in distress or getting exhausted so i just waited. Shortly before 7 I saw a 'bubble' but progress was really slow, I could see one foot, upside down (breech) and as she pushed out farther I realized it was JUST one foot. Cleaned up and went in, pushed back the foot, found the next one, got SOAKED with amniotic fluid, and out came the baby. Got him cleaned up, she seemed very lethargic, I was really worried because she didn't seem all that interested in the baby, but i thought maybe she was just tired. After 15 minutes she started pushing again and had a huge baby, she started cleaning him up right away, and being more attentive to baby #1, she had :kidblue::kidblue:

Baby #1









Baby #2









I love the markings on baby #2, he looks like he has skunk stripes


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so adorable!!! congrats to all!!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! How exciting! I love having goat babies around. Last year we just had one single doeling and she seemed like she needed a playmate because the big goats weren't interested in playing. How much fun to watch all those babies playing together. Congratulations!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, they're so cute! Sorry they're both boys! :/


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Well i was wrong about Chara (or right when i thought she was pregnant the first time) I got home tonight and heard someone making a ruckus, went in barn and Chara was in labor. She had a very tiny (mummified?) baby halfway out, then she delivered a dead baby. I don't know if she has any more, she is still having some contractions, has not passed the afterbirth, but is eating hay, does that mean she's done? She doesn't seem too upset, i remember when Bailey lost her kid she cried and cried for it. I will keep checking on her tonight, and probably should start antibiotics tomorrow just in case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go in and make sure there aren't anymore.

Sorry about the dead kids.


----------

